# loss of hair on ferret tail



## xXtecbabyXx

over the last couple of days I have noticed that my 2 ferrets tails are losig hair what could be the cause of this should a go to vet it doesnt seem to be bothering them am just worried about it


----------



## shezzy

Ferrets get a thing called "rat tail". The hair on the tail thins out during seasonal changes, and should grow back in when they they grow a new coat. I think. 

Is it just on the tail? 

I don't know too much about it tbh but didn't wanna read and run since there isn't alot of ferrety people


----------



## xXtecbabyXx

yes it is jsut the tail see i have never had ferrets before these 1s are my first so dont know that much about them i did read about the rat tail so hopefully thats all it is thanks for your help  x


----------



## FourFerrets

Probably is rat-tail.
2 of mine have it pretty bad at the mo.
Very common at this time of year.
It can take a long time to grow back in, took one of mine right up to December one year.
They do look a bit sorry for themselves and ragged, but it does get better


----------



## xXtecbabyXx

thanks for the help because i have never had ferrets before when a seen it a was like omg whats wrong with them lol but after reading up about rat tail and seeing the comments feel alot better now bout it lol x


----------



## Shady

one of mine had 'rat tail' for nearly two years (yes seriously) tried everything to get it to grow back. Then suddenly, a couple months ago, I noticed her tail getting some stray hairs on it and now she has a full tail once again 

But my old ferret used to get it ALL the time. He even got horrible orange stuff on the skin. But with each season, it grew back and looked completely healthy again


----------



## xXtecbabyXx

i am pleased 2 say my ferrets hair has all came back in and there back 2 be furry thanks for all the advice had a wee panic when i first seen there ttails with no hair but glad i no what it is now


----------



## Sled dog hotel

There is adrenal disease in ferrets that can cause hair loss, muscle wastage, aggression and vulva changes in females. Its more common in females then males. Its usually diagnosed by checking the adrenal sex hormones. Doesnt particularly sound like its what yours may have as they dont appear to have any other symptoms but just thought i would mention it as apparently it can be quite common in ferrets over 3 yrs old.


----------



## frankiesmum

my boy gets it from time to time but it always grows back. It could also be that they need there anal gland squeezing. It could be that the hair is not falling out but the ferret being uncomfortable and nibbling the hairs out. hope this helps


----------

